# New to Kubota tractors and need to do some maintenance on B5200



## Hoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

I'm new to Kubota tractors and I need to do some maintenance on a B5200. Specifically, I need to change the transmission fluid which is full of water. What I'm looking for is the drain plug for the transmission and finding information on the B5200 has been a pain. Maybe I'm not looking in the right places. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Here's a reprint (copy) of an owners manual for the Kubota B5200 which would hit upon the maintenance and location of maintenance items.......


----------



## tractorfacts (Dec 7, 2019)

Okay lets see how this goes. Going to upload the operators manual for you. It would not let me upload the whole manual. Here are the 2 pages on servicing the transmission


----------



## Hoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

TractorFacts,

Thank you! That is exactly what I needed!


----------



## Pete Pinkerton (Dec 16, 2019)

Kubotabooks.com
Has a lot of manuals on their website. Owner, Parts, & Service


----------

